# Plow Only Turns Right



## jimbo26 (Jan 25, 2011)

I need some advice: I have never owned a plow before, but recently bought a 1997 Chevy 2500 with a western unimount plow. Plow worked ok at first, but now the plow won't raise, and if I try to turn it right or left with the control, it only turns right. I tried the control on a buddy's truck and it functions fine. I changed the oil in the motor, cleaned the filter, took out the cartridge valves and cleaned them and made sure they had the necessary travel. Finally I hooked up my truck to my buddy's plow that works fine and found out that his plow does the same thing when hooked up to my truck: it only turns right. So the problem is somewhere in the truck. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

test the wires going to the valves. using a test light see if there is power on S-2 and S-3 when angling left. if not you have harness issues. clean the 9 pin connector with brake cleaner and spray it out with air and grease it. retest for power at the coils. if there is no power there see if there is power coming through the truck side of the 9 pin.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeh it sounds like the light blue wire is broken just outside of the truck side plow connector.


----------



## jimbo26 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I found the problem last night. I'm losing power to the #4 pin (s3) at the vehicle side of the harness. If I twist and push on the plug while someone operates the control, it works. My test light will only show power if I jam it real hard all the way down in the female (vehicle) side in the #4 pin. I need to replace the vehicle side of the harness. any suggestions where to get it?


----------



## Dizzle13 (Jan 20, 2011)

jimbo26;1218433 said:


> Thanks, guys. I found the problem last night. I'm losing power to the #4 pin (s3) at the vehicle side of the harness. If I twist and push on the plug while someone operates the control, it works. My test light will only show power if I jam it real hard all the way down in the female (vehicle) side in the #4 pin. I need to replace the vehicle side of the harness. any suggestions where to get it?


Hey Jimbo,

Not the most experienced on the site but I had this same issue last year.

If you examine both connectors real well, look for any signs of of them being bent, mishapen, etc. Last year my plow wouldn't angle left. My old man employed the "hammer tap" - more so the hammer slam technique. This made the problem worse.

One of the pins was bent pretty well and curled around into itself. (Because it's not a solid piece, it's just a piece of metal that wraps and meets in the middle.) Anyways, I took a small thin screw driver and reshaped the hole. I did it for all the others while I was at it.

Then I did what No Lead said. Clean it out with brake cleaner and compressed air. Worked perfectly.


----------

